# Office 365 >  >  Issues with Morefunc

## Arsenal12321

Hello,

I use an excel based estimating system which works well.

I've recently moved to a newer computer and cant get the excel working.

I've copied the exact files installed Morefunc and have updated the file locations but am not getting much luck !

It wont pull the information from the costing system into the "seating" excel and im out of ideas. The person that originally used to help with these things no longer works for the company so i cant ask them for advise.

Because the file size would be too big ive just added a "seating excel" and then in the costing system only added one option (the seat options so it should still pull the costings through)

Every time i start up excel i am getting this message: the file format and extension of "Morefunc.xll" dont match. I was using Morefunc version 4.2 but on this new computer i have the newest version.

Im confident the only issue is to do with the Morefunc. Why is it now poping up with the error ? I've noticed on the old costing system the Add in is called "Morefunc (add-in functions)" but on the new system that isn't working its just called "Morefunc". Both are .xll files but the new system seems to think the file & format dont match ?

I'm hoping one of you Excel wizards can help me fix it !!! If you do i am happy to make a donation.

----------


## Pete_UK

Morefunc was originally developed for older versions of Excel (i.e. those which used the .xls format files, XL2003 and earlier). I don't think there has been any recent development done on it.

I have seen comments on the forum that it also works in XL2007 and XL2010, but nothing after those versions.

It might be that Excel has now evolved so far beyond those early versions, that external software like morefunc is no longer compatible.

Pete

----------


## Pepe Le Mokko

Hi and welcome

in any case we are not allowed to change/adapt proprietary code, even it was adapted to recent XL versions.
Try contacting the author/website of the add-in for further help ( if any).

----------


## Arsenal12321

Is there a way of me getting excel 2007 onto my windows 10 computer?

I currently have an office 365 account which will mean Im more than likely running a version of excel to recent for Morefunc

----------


## Pepe Le Mokko

I don't know but you will need a 32bit version of Excel.
There should be lots of information on the Net, but perhaps use a VM to install 2007?

----------


## hrlngrv

Were you using 32-bit Excel before, and are you now using 64-bit Excel? If so, MOREFUNC.XLL is a 32-bit add-in, so it may not work with 64-bit Excel. You could try switching to 32-bit Office.

Which MOREFUNC add-in functions are no longer working? FWIW, if you're really using Office 365, your Excel may support spilled formulas and dynamic arrays, and there are built-in replacements for several MOREFUNC functions. OTOH, if your workbook uses a lot of regular expression functions or SETV/GETV, ARRAY.JOIN or THREED, you'll have to replace those with VBA user-defined functions.

----------

